# Surf fishing Charleston this time of year?



## Domromer (May 21, 2011)

Recently I went out on a guided fishing trip in the harbor. This has got me all fired up to start fishing again. 
I'd like to try some surf fishing at folly as I live on James Island. Is this still a viable time of the year to surf fish? 
What baits would you recommend I use? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. 

Dom


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Not the best but not bad. I have fished folly quite a bit in the winter months. You can catch some whiting and blues pretty regularly. Other fish on occasion. Lots of sharks too. I usually use shrimp and cut mullet.


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Last couple of weeks we have been doing ok with black drum by the rock groins at high tide. Get on the lee side of the rip so as to reduce hangups. Whole frozen shrimp from Bert's seems to be the best bait.


----------



## Domromer (May 21, 2011)

mikeyloo said:


> Last couple of weeks we have been doing ok with black drum by the rock groins at high tide. Get on the lee side of the rip so as to reduce hangups. Whole frozen shrimp from Bert's seems to be the best bait.


I'm pretty new to surf fishing. What's "Bert's"


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

It is the Red and White store at the corner of Ashley Ave. East and 2nd St. We locals always call it Bert's because it was owned by a guy named Bert for years. They are good folks at Bert's and they stay open 24 hours a day and 365 days a year. Their slogan is " We may doze but we never close ".


----------



## Domromer (May 21, 2011)

mikeyloo said:


> It is the Red and White store at the corner of Ashley Ave. East and 2nd St. We locals always call it Bert's because it was owned by a guy named Bert for years. They are good folks at Bert's and they stay open 24 hours a day and 365 days a year. Their slogan is " We may doze but we never close ".



OK, I wasn't sure if that what you meant. I moved here from Arizona last year so I'm still finding my way around.


----------



## Domromer (May 21, 2011)

mikeyloo said:


> Last couple of weeks we have been doing ok with black drum by the rock groins at high tide. Get on the lee side of the rip so as to reduce hangups. Whole frozen shrimp from Bert's seems to be the best bait.


Are you talking about the rock groins that are towards the old county park? I took a walk down that way and saw some. I'm not sure if those are what you were talking about they don't seem like they'd go very far into the water.


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Domromer said:


> Are you talking about the rock groins that are towards the old county park? I took a walk down that way and saw some. I'm not sure if those are what you were talking about they don't seem like they'd go very far into the water.


The rock groins are all along the beach. Some are more exposed above the sand than others. I live on the east end ( the lighthouse end ) so those are the groins that I fish most. Go to the beach at low tide. Find a groin that has a deep tidal pool next to it. At high tide that tidal pool will be 3-6 feet deep. Go fishing at high tide or just after. Flip your cut shrimp into the hole that you scoped out at low tide. The best hole will be one that has formed on the down-current side of the groin so as to lower the chance of a hang-up. You do not have to cast a mile out past the breakers to catch fish. The black drum will be next to the rocks so they can eat the oysters and crabs that are on and near the rocks. Since the ocean water temperature has dropped below 60 degrees the surf fishing action has cooled off. However, bear this advice in mind come springtime. Good luck!


----------

